# Momo Quasars



## Krazy Hare (Feb 20, 2005)

Can someone tell me more about these wheels. I have a set on my gti, but would like to know more info on them. What car did they come on, are they hard to find? pricey? Any info would be great.
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pics for views


----------



## theprimalsoup (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: Momo Quasars (Krazy Hare)*

i heard from a guy that they came on a mk2 mars red gti. It was some automobile magaizines car of the year in the mid 80's. Sorry I cant give more details. It could all be bs anyways....


----------



## Krazy Hare (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Momo Quasars (theprimalsoup)*

I see a lot of old bmw's with these wheels. Like the 318i's.
What do you guys think of these wheels thou? Nice? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slowdubber96 (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Momo Quasars (Krazy Hare)*

as far as i know they were made in 1991 and were kinda rare... I love them here's mine







but i have sinced finally polished those gorgeous 3" lips


----------



## qcoffey (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: Momo Quasars (Slowdubber96)*

The Momo Quasar did not come stock on any VW or BMW. They were an aftermarket wheel available in the early 90's.


----------



## Krazy Hare (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Momo Quasars (qcoffey)*

Those are sexy. How come I don't have a 3" lip?


----------



## Slowdubber96 (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Momo Quasars (Krazy Hare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krazy Hare* »_Those are sexy. How come I don't have a 3" lip?










Why wont anyone sell me an extra set of center caps???? They are both questions i guess we'll never know...


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Momo Quasars (Slowdubber96)*

They did not come stock on any cars as far as I know. I had a set of 15's on my Corrado back in the day (1991). They were $229 each back then.


----------



## Krazy Hare (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Momo Quasars (Sincity)*

I have been trying to do some research on these wheels, can't find much. Only Quasar's 2.


----------



## Slowdubber96 (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Momo Quasars (Krazy Hare)*

you wont find anything ive been searching since i bought them in september these wheels barely exist anymore


----------



## mod_589 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: Momo Quasars (Slowdubber96)*

Yea i just got a set, and cant find any center caps!! I even called Momo and they said they dont have ****!!!!!


----------



## Slowdubber96 (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Momo Quasars (mod_589)*

I think i seriously need to go clean up a HUGE mess in my pants those are by far the sexiest quasars ive ever seen in my life!!!!!! Pics are an absolute must when they get on your car i just wish my lips would stay polished


----------



## Krazy Hare (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Momo Quasars (Slowdubber96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slowdubber96* »_you wont find anything ive been searching since i bought them in september these wheels barely exist anymore


So that said, does that mean it increases in value?
And damn those Quasar's are sexy!


----------



## Slowdubber96 (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Momo Quasars (Krazy Hare)*

haha one would think but this is lowballer central lol... But if you do have center caps you could most likely hold your own on a semi-steep price cleaned up without center caps i had an offer of 400 with good tires


----------



## Slave2theBunny (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: Momo Quasars (Slowdubber96)*

Quasars were big back in the day, sadly they've been discontinued for a while, Momo came back with a similar design with the Momo Racer, here is a pic of a sawed in half quasar we had lying around the shop.


----------



## Krazy Hare (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Momo Quasars (Slave2theBunny)*

Why is my lip so small compared to others?


----------



## FUZE (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Momo Quasars (Slave2theBunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slave2theBunny* »_Quasars were big back in the day...

Wow, that brings back memories from the early 90's. Back when I got my first Jetta, a MKII, I wanted Quasars sooo bad. Back then, you were the shiznit if you had 16 inch rims


----------



## mod_589 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: Momo Quasars (FUZE)*

Got my quarsars on today, but i have some super motorsport rake going on. In other i have to drop the rear abit. I will have pics up in a few!!!!!


----------



## Krazy Hare (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Momo Quasars (mod_589)*

Let's see em!


----------



## mod_589 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: Momo Quasars (Krazy Hare)*

Here ya go ladies!!!!!!!!! More to come, i have beer to drink now!!!


----------



## Slowdubber96 (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Momo Quasars (mod_589)*

DDDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN THEY LOOK HOT!!!!!... Once im done polishing my lips ill put some pics up of mine just gimme a few days and you shall all be dazzled


----------



## Krazy Hare (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Momo Quasars (mod_589)*

god dayum








Is it possible for me to widen my lips?


----------



## Slowdubber96 (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Momo Quasars (Krazy Hare)*

most likely not with these wheels... but hey i have seen crazier modifications in my life... or you can just buy my quasars when i get my new wheels.. i might even have center caps for them by then


----------



## Krazy Hare (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Momo Quasars (Slowdubber96)*

damn








How much are they worth anyway? Let's see one day I want to sell them, how much can I get, $600 cdn more or less?


----------



## Slowdubber96 (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Momo Quasars (Krazy Hare)*

ive been offered 300 they way they were a while back for mine... but i am in the process of getting center caps machined i just need to borrow one to give to the machine shop so they can scan it and make new ones but with caps depending on how much they cost me to make (im trying to get a few people together so it will be cheaper) ill add that to the price... since that picture i posted up i have finally polished all the lips nicely but keep in mind i do have the deep dish version.. but i will not sell them for more then 600 ( i intend to get new better tires)


----------



## Krazy Hare (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Momo Quasars (Slowdubber96)*

I think i'll hold on to mine. Never know, might be worth something one day..hopefully.


----------



## Slowdubber96 (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Momo Quasars (Krazy Hare)*

yeah considering they were $2500.00 in 1991 for a set


----------



## Krazy Hare (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Momo Quasars (Slowdubber96)*

are you serious!







I doubt you can get $1000 now?


----------



## Slowdubber96 (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Momo Quasars (Krazy Hare)*

oh yeah you cant even get close to that now especially on here


----------



## Slowdubber96 (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Momo Quasars (Slowdubber96)*

As promised i bought a digital and got some new pix up with the lips polished up... I think a few more coats of mothers and i should have a nice mirror finish but for now.....


----------



## Krazy Hare (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Momo Quasars (Slowdubber96)*

sweet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dal97GLX (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Momo Quasars (Krazy Hare)*

I remember those back in the day. MOMO Stars, Quasars, Pulsars, oh and Enkei basket weaves. If you had anyone of those wheels on GTI, MR2, or CRX - you were the man.


----------



## Slowdubber96 (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Momo Quasars (Dal97GLX)*

Yea, i guess im a decade late on being the man lol But i love em and i still get a lot of comments on them.... To think when i bought them back in september for a 100 bux i didnt even know what they were.. i just wanted to drive to NC on something other then steelies


----------



## Krazy Hare (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Momo Quasars (Slowdubber96)*

Probably more than half of them are in the garbage now


----------

